# First Tarpon outing for the season



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Had less than 2 hours to fish but I've been hearing about all of the Tarpon sightings this week and had to "force" a session out.

Launched the Trident this morning just after 0600 with my good friend Justin in tow. He had never been Tarpon fishing. Had my swimbait armed and ready and started moving east. It was choppy and it looked like a storm was about to turn me around but not 20 minutes out I have a pod of 20+ fish roll up on me. First cast had a follower that changed his mind at the rod tip. Second cast was spot on, right in front of the lead fish. Retrieved about 15ft and she blew up on it. She dove deep and I knew I was going to have issues immediately, as I could feel the other fish in the school hitting the line. She came up and went airborne with a couple beautiful jumps that make every hookup worth it. Unfortunately, she continued moving slow and deep with the school. I felt rubbing and thumping on the line constantly and after some erratic movements, one of the other fish cut my main line. Damn.

Fished a lil bit longer but had to get off the water by 8:00 to get ready for work. Saw 3 pods of fish, two small groups and the big one, and saw a giant single that I'm actually thankful I didn't hook (Id still be fighting her lol).

Tomorrow I have more time and I doubt the fish will be as lucky 

Season total so far: 0-1


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice......gonna be taking my KK pole w/ me ready fer some action!!! Don't think I wanna try a poon on a 4K series reel!!! hahaha


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Jason said:


> Nice......gonna be taking my KK pole w/ me ready fer some action!!! Don't think I wanna try a poon on a 4K series reel!!! hahaha


It could do it.......but I would have to say its not the "preferred" size


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey Chris, did ya get a chance to "bow to the king?" Fished them in the keys a lot when I was a high schooler. What a rush!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Mac1528 said:


> Hey Chris, did ya get a chance to "bow to the king?" Fished them in the keys a lot when I was a high schooler. What a rush!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


A few times, but she collaborated with her group and bested me in another manner


----------



## watergator (Apr 5, 2016)

I spoke with you yesterday at Sams and I also tried today. I got to the Crab trap a little before sunrise but didn't leave the beach till about 7 because I was watching that thunderhead. I had a rough time getting bait but ended up with two crazy fish and a cigar. I saw one tarpon roll way out ahead of me but never saw any more when I got to the area. 

Your tip of keeping my swimbait in my lap almost got me a cobia. I was paddling along and saw it cruising on the surface. He ate it but the hook didn't stick for some reason. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

watergator said:


> I spoke with you yesterday at Sams and I also tried today. I got to the Crab trap a little before sunrise but didn't leave the beach till about 7 because I was watching that thunderhead. I had a rough time getting bait but ended up with two crazy fish and a cigar. I saw one tarpon roll way out ahead of me but never saw any more when I got to the area.
> 
> Your tip of keeping my swimbait in my lap almost got me a cobia. I was paddling along and saw it cruising on the surface. He ate it but the hook didn't stick for some reason.
> 
> ...


Heck yeah!!! Cobes definitely have a hard mouth


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

What swimbaits are y'all throwing? Great report, I'll have to give them a go in the mini boat later this week if the weather holds off.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I throw Hogy Pro Tails and 6 1/2" Big Hammer swimbaits but there's a ton of options thatll get it done. Just make sure that the one you throw has heavy duty hooks.


----------



## Breeze1 (Sep 9, 2015)

Im heading to PC this weekend. Tarpon is on top of my want to catch list in the kayak. Do you stay close to the back of the sandbar mostly when targeting tarpon? Anything I need to look for besides tarpon thereself to up my odds?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Breeze1 said:


> Im heading to PC this weekend. Tarpon is on top of my want to catch list in the kayak. Do you stay close to the back of the sandbar mostly when targeting tarpon? Anything I need to look for besides tarpon thereself to up my odds?


I usually stay close to the outside bar in anywhere from 14-20ft of water. Sometimes they push out further, but most of the time they will be on that drop.

Rolling fish is definitely the main indicator. Sometimes you see them crashing bait but my main focus is sticking to certain depths and looking for rolling fish.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Jason said:


> Nice......gonna be taking my KK pole w/ me ready fer some action!!! Don't think I wanna try a poon on a 4K series reel!!! hahaha


That is the only way to fly. Absolutely no problem from a boat especially.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Chris V said:


> Had less than 2 hours to fish but I've been hearing about all of the Tarpon sightings this week and had to "force" a session out.
> 
> Launched the Trident this morning just after 0600 with my good friend Justin in tow. He had never been Tarpon fishing. Had my swimbait armed and ready and started moving east. It was choppy and it looked like a storm was about to turn me around but not 20 minutes out I have a pod of 20+ fish roll up on me. First cast had a follower that changed his mind at the rod tip. Second cast was spot on, right in front of the lead fish. Retrieved about 15ft and she blew up on it. She dove deep and I knew I was going to have issues immediately, as I could feel the other fish in the school hitting the line. She came up and went airborne with a couple beautiful jumps that make every hookup worth it. Unfortunately, she continued moving slow and deep with the school. I felt rubbing and thumping on the line constantly and after some erratic movements, one of the other fish cut my main line. Damn.
> 
> ...


They are a spectacular display of raw power and dancing. It is a fantastic fight that will keep you going back for more. My dad and I used to play with them all the time at Sebastian Inlet. Oh what a blast from the rocks.


----------



## Breeze1 (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks Chris I will try it. Hopefully after the storm there still around and water turns smooth.


----------



## Pinfish Killer (Jun 14, 2010)

When you say heavy duty hook with these swimbaits, what size and type do you recommend?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Pinfish Killer said:


> When you say heavy duty hook with these swimbaits, what size and type do you recommend?


Either Owner 3X Saltwater "Bullet type" or VMC Barbarian is the way to go.


----------

